# VERY touchy subject (BBW butt crack)



## Krazykhat (Mar 25, 2006)

I work in a very large office and there is a BBW there that I don't know at all. She dresses very cute and is very confident from all appearances. Here's the problem. She has a chair that from the seat, has a bar the goes up a bit then has a back rest portion. This leaves about 8 inches between the bottom of the chair to the back rest. With the (very cute I must add ) pants she often wears, I have many times noticed while she's sitting that an inch or so of butt crack (don't know how else to put it) shows when she sits. 

Many times as I have walked by (as this path is to the nearest restroom) I have seen this, but have also seen guys poking fun from a distance. I've usually given them dirty looks and once said "You guys are pretty cool. Is it recess yet?". Here's my question: 

I don't want to see this girl made fun of, BUT, how could your crack be hanging out constantly and you not know? Do you think she is aware of this and is so confident she's like "f*** them", or do you think she has no idea, and if so do you think I should say something to her as a complete stranger and if so , how? 

Really, any suggestions are appreciated. I've had a history of saying dumb things to BBW and I want I BBW's (and others of course) perspective on how I should approach this. The last thing I want to do is make her feel dumb. Thanks all in advanced for any constructive responses.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2006)

A tricky situation. If you tell her she might be embarrassed and get angry at the messenger. Also the guys might think you are spoiling their fun. Humm. What to do? 

Like going up and saying, "Hi, Name, but do you realise your butt is showing when you sit down?!" Might work. Gals are usually smart about such things but I think many don't realize they are revealing flesh like that. You could drop an anonymous note on her desk when she is not there. Typewritten, of course. Other women might tell her. You could get another gal there to tell her. Somehow you have to help her if you really care for her. You have a brain. Use it and solve this problem and report back how it went.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 25, 2006)

Near as I can tell visible-crackage is within the realm of recent fashion. Not sure about what to do about it, though.


----------



## herin (Mar 25, 2006)

I would just tell her. Politely. I would be embarrassed, but more so if no one told me. JMO.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 25, 2006)

A note on her desk would be very nice. No confrontation, no embarrassing "I saw your..."

It will be appreciated IF she isn't doing it on purpose; otherwise all hell will break loose!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 25, 2006)

If I were in a similar situation, I'd point out the condition to a female co-worker and ask HER to say something to the BBW. Some things may be better said woman-to-woman. Plus, I'm sure you don't want to be put in a potential sexual harassment situation...


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

It's all how you put it--if she's a decent, smart woman she'll appreciate the heads-up. It's like having spinach on your teeth--a good friend will tell you, a not-so-good friend will let walk around that day looking like a stooge.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2006)

I think Wayne's idea is best. An anonymous note might make her feel paranoid.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm sorry but a man's exposed butt crack is gross and soooooo trashy. A woman's exposed butt crack IS FRIGGIN' HOT!!!!!

OK, I think I just reverted back to 11th grade. Very sowwy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 25, 2006)

Why sorry, Les? I could've used a guy like you in 11th grade.


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> If I were in a similar situation, I'd point out the condition to a female co-worker and ask HER to say something to the BBW. Some things may be better said woman-to-woman. Plus, I'm sure you don't want to be put in a potential sexual harassment situation...



This is just what I was going to suggest, but I see it's already been done. If you're going to do it, this is the way to go.


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'd agree that you should ask a woman to talk with her. You don't want to be misread. Sexual harassment is a tricky thing. Once someone has spoken to her, offer her your jacket to drape over the back of the chair so that she's covered until a more permanent solution can be found.

On a side note, when I sit down and my shirt rides up some, I've noticed that some people THINK they're seeing butt crack, but it's really just my back-fat cleavage. Not that this is the situation for you, Krazy, as I'm sure you can tell the difference. Some people act scandalized by my little bit of extra back flesh, but it doesn't bother me. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Jes (Mar 26, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Why sorry, Les? I could've used a guy like you in 11th grade.


my butt crack could've used a guy like him in 11th grade!


----------



## Krazykhat (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you all very much for you suggestions. All very good ideas. If I remember right, her supervisor is a woman. I'm going to shoot her an email, let her know whats going on (especially with the jerks having a laugh), and ask her if she could approach her as it wouldn't be appropriate for me as a male she does not know doing so (especially from an HR standpoint). Thanks again everyone.


----------



## missaf (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a word of caution, I find saying these kinds of things in emails at work can be self-destructive, if you don't really know who you're emailing, and that it won't get around. Just be careful!


----------



## toni (Mar 27, 2006)

I do not think you should say anything to anyone. She might know her crack is hanging out and it might make her feel sexy. I wouldn't go to her supervisor about it, if that was me, I would be mortified if my supervisor came to me with that. I am happy you have confronted those jerky men.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

In some ways I agree with say nothing; but speaking from my own perspective as embarrassing as it would be; a note would be the nicest form for me to receive the message.

I was wearing a pair of capri drawstring type pants during the summer. I went all day before my best friend told me that whenever I leaned forward or even moved, my thong was showing!

I was mortified; she said she thought I wanted it that way, since it was the style and all. I told her that if she saw any part of my underwear showing again to please let me know immediately.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> my butt crack could've used a guy like him in 11th grade!



Ok since no one else said it... I could use a guy like him now


----------



## Jes (Mar 27, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Ok since no one else said it... I could use a guy like him now


We're all seein' your buttrack, CL! You might think your braid covers it, but...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> We're all seein' your buttrack, CL! You might think your braid covers it, but...



The braid is just meant to point to it OK for real, I was at a neighborhood party last night and this guy stroked my braid... it was freaky and not in a good way!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 28, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> The braid is just meant to point to it OK for real, I was at a neighborhood party last night and this guy stroked my braid... it was freaky and not in a good way!


Man canot live on braid alone.


----------



## Krazykhat (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone for your help. I emailed her supervisor, let her know I wasn't offended by this girl at all but have seen this more than once, and I mainly consentrated on the unprofessionalism of the male co-workers being the point I was trying to make, but didn't name their names (don't know em anyway, but wouldn't do it in these circumstances as things stood.) 

So I left the ball in her court to do whatever, hopefully killing 2 birds with one stone. I hope this was the right thing to do. I guess we'll see. Thanks again all for your support.


----------



## Krazykhat (Mar 28, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> I'm sorry but a man's exposed butt crack is gross and soooooo trashy. A woman's exposed butt crack IS FRIGGIN' HOT!!!!!
> 
> Hehehehe.... I do have to agree with ya man. Just couldn't see this girl dissed like that.


----------



## Coop (Mar 28, 2006)

Krazykhat said:


> Les Toil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but a man's exposed butt crack is gross and soooooo trashy. A woman's exposed butt crack IS FRIGGIN' HOT!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ripley (Mar 28, 2006)

I feel kinda bad for her. I would be mortified to have my boss say something to me like this.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> I feel kinda bad for her. I would be mortified to have my boss say something to me like this.



Amen Ripley! Hide head, never look anyone in the eye again!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you tried touching the butt crack for good luck?


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

So that was YOU behind me!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

It's all behind us now.


----------



## Rina (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG what were you thinking??? lol - didn't you listen to the women here? I think if my supervisor, probably a skinny chick, came and told me she got complaints about my colleagues being offended by my ass crack, I would jump from the nearest office window... or start looking for a new job... it's like, OMG someone is SO offended by my body that he went to my boss????? shoot me now.

I think there were many ways you could have handled it... probably a quick note saying, "I love bbws and think you have a beautiful body but sometimes I see your behind and noticed a few others noticing and I just want to save you some embarrassment. ANONYMOUS.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 29, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Man canot live on braid alone.



Very cute


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess it depends on the work environment. Where I work, someone's more likely to let you know with a whistle, male or female.


----------



## Krazykhat (Mar 29, 2006)

Rina said:


> OMG what were you thinking??? lol - didn't you listen to the women here? I think if my supervisor, probably a skinny chick, came and told me she got complaints about my colleagues being offended by my ass crack, I would jump from the nearest office window... or start looking for a new job... it's like, OMG someone is SO offended by my body that he went to my boss????? shoot me now.
> 
> I think there were many ways you could have handled it... probably a quick note saying, "I love bbws and think you have a beautiful body but sometimes I see your behind and noticed a few others noticing and I just want to save you some embarrassment. ANONYMOUS.



I think she would have more taste than to tell her about the guys, she seems like a nice person (the supervisor), and I didn't really think of it being a factor, but the sup isn't skinny. I think a note saying "I love bbws and think you have a beautiful body" would have been pretty damn inappropriate and I love my job and don't need to get fired and have sexual harrassment for the reason I am fired on my sholders. I took the responces from many to heart and in the enviroment I work in and the situation that it was, I think this was the best. If I knew any of the girls in that area, I would have went to them instead of her sup, but going to a stranger and saying that could have ended up bad also. I don't feel bad as I was just trying to do the right thing. 

As Santa said, it's really all behind us now. LOL... Sadly enough, I think I'm going to miss that cute crack. LOL....Oh well. Life goes on.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 3, 2006)

i would approach her as a friend and tell her, she might not be aware. Many places, mine included has a policy about professional dress, and butt cracks, while they may be in style, are not business or work attire...i would mention it to her, 'specially if your company has any policy similar to ours.

i would rather know, than not...


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 3, 2006)

ok, so i am a day late, and a dollar short....duh


----------



## Jes (Apr 3, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> i would approach her as a friend and tell her, she might not be aware. Many places, mine included has a policy about professional dress, and butt cracks, while they may be in style, are not business or work attire...i would mention it to her, 'specially if your company has any policy similar to ours.
> 
> i would rather know, than not...


Section 12, page 2, paragraph 4:
NO BUTTCRACK.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 3, 2006)

Krazykhat said:


> I work in a very large office and there is a BBW there that I don't know at all. She dresses very cute and is very confident from all appearances. Here's the problem. She has a chair that from the seat, has a bar the goes up a bit then has a back rest portion. This leaves about 8 inches between the bottom of the chair to the back rest. With the (very cute I must add ) pants she often wears, I have many times noticed while she's sitting that an inch or so of butt crack (don't know how else to put it) shows when she sits.
> 
> Many times as I have walked by (as this path is to the nearest restroom) I have seen this, but have also seen guys poking fun from a distance. I've usually given them dirty looks and once said "You guys are pretty cool. Is it recess yet?". Here's my question:
> 
> ...



my gf's buttcrack sticks out all the time and she HATES it, so i guess that means she can't help it. i wouldn't mention it to her either. your job is to politely keep the guys from saying anything mean to her.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 3, 2006)

So are you saying BBW butts are like crack?


----------



## Jes (Apr 3, 2006)

High- or mid-rise pants have been almost uniformly (at least for younger women) replaced by low-rise pants. 

Low-rise pants require low-rise underpants.

Women, with the often smaller waist and larger butt/hips, usually have trouble getting their pants not to gap in the pack.

Low rise, plus low rise, plus gap....Probs.


While I do love my dockers for chicks pants with the low-rise cut, they can still be a prob now and then.


----------



## Airling (Apr 8, 2006)

Krazykhat said:


> I work in a very large office and there is a BBW there that I don't know at all. She dresses very cute and is very confident from all appearances. Here's the problem. She has a chair that from the seat, has a bar the goes up a bit then has a back rest portion. This leaves about 8 inches between the bottom of the chair to the back rest. With the (very cute I must add ) pants she often wears, I have many times noticed while she's sitting that an inch or so of butt crack (don't know how else to put it) shows when she sits.
> 
> Many times as I have walked by (as this path is to the nearest restroom) I have seen this, but have also seen guys poking fun from a distance. I've usually given them dirty looks and once said "You guys are pretty cool. Is it recess yet?". Here's my question:
> 
> ...




I would say that in a sense the way she dresses (cute, as you describe) hints at confidence, and leans towards the "f*** you" attitude.


----------

